# Kids and wood heat



## BJ64 (Aug 27, 2008)

I figure it is about time to pay tribute to the lil brush packers, and wood stackers among us.

This is the youngest two at my house.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's my 5YO helper with 4.5 cords of split doug fir.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like that picture!

From the appearance I think you meant to say

"Here’s my 5YO helper with HER 4.5 cords of split doug fir."


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Aug 27, 2008)

Some from last winter........

WoodButcher


----------



## struggle (Aug 28, 2008)

I figure by age four the little ones need to appreciate the effort to split by hand before moving up to the gas powered equipment.


----------



## Catskill (Aug 28, 2008)

My oldest and I setting on some newly harvested basswood.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pics!  I think this is a good thing.  In a world where most kids have not a clue where their food comes from, these kids will have a sense of how things are done, and a sense of what it takes to heat a home.  This reminds me of the old saying about giving a man a fish so he can eat for a day and teaching him to fish so he can eat for life.  I think these kids will have that kind of leg up in life.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 30, 2008)

struggle said:
			
		

> I figure by age four the little ones need to appreciate the effort to split by hand before moving up to the gas powered equipment.


now thats priceless


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 30, 2008)

She is not one bit afraid to give it a try.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Eye protection for the little ones...and us lost causes too.  No exceptions...

Nice to see her giving it a go!


----------



## begreen (Aug 31, 2008)

My guys are a bit older. They are a big help but at this age, it's Miller time by the end of the day. That can be fun too!


----------



## Hansson (Aug 31, 2008)

Heres a picture of my son in the woodshed


----------



## FatttFire (Aug 31, 2008)

Woodbutcher. that pic of your son in the little black truck carrying wood just killed me .................... lol ................. great pic!


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 31, 2008)

FatttFire said:
			
		

> Woodbutcher. that pic of your son in the little black truck carrying wood just killed me .................... lol ................. great pic!



I agree.  I have to say that kid has been hauling wood since a much earlier age than anybody I know of.  

I'll have one old enough to get the beer for me next year.  I think it will be awhile before he gains the taste to have any himself though.  

In the wood shed pic, did anybody notice how neat the wood is stacked in there?  That lil guy stacks better at his age than I ever did!


----------



## Todd (Aug 31, 2008)

I can remember when my kids were cute and helpfull like that. Now they are 20 and 17 going on 35. You really have to crack the whip just to get them off the couch!


----------

